# Do you have to tie java fern to driftwood or rock?



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

Do you really have to tie the java fern to a piece of driftwood or rock. Can you let it sit on top of the substrate? I just bought a java fern and right now, it's sitting on top of my substrate. It's doesn't float to the top. Is this okay?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You can do that as long as the rhizome stays above the gravel. It's still worth attaching it to something heavy as you can then reposition it as needed, remove it easier, etc.


----------

